# Fla. Aadr Fun !!!!!!!!!!!!



## velvet (Nov 12, 2006)

We Are Leaving In The Am. Can't Wait To See How It Goes. We Are Not Taking A Dog This Time, Not Sure If This Is The Group We Want To Be In....i'll Bring Back Some Pic's For Everyone.
Wht Can You Guy's Or Girl's Tell Me About This Group??


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

AADR is a good group. Their standards and expectations are alot like the ADBA>


----------

